#   >    PA    #2

## UA6AP

*  PA   *    150 ,     .    *  PA    #2*,    . 

  : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=8593

----------


## NIKKS1

.
  .                 PA0SM.            .             .
         ,.            ZOOM.                          7-8 .      .             .       ,            1.0 .     .  " " :Laughing:          14  7   .          21       1.2 .    80   14 .                          ? 
 .

----------


## US5EQ

,    650  590,   200.      150.     .
    ,        :Exclamation:      .     .            .      ?    .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

,      "  . N".
       .
 ,       -140 -    .
   ,   -       ,          .
        ,     ,       .  :wink: 

_                 -43     -        48  75  . 

           10...20 . 


 60...70  ( )  80...90  ( )._ 
73!

----------


## RU9CA

NIKKS1 :


> ...      PA0SM.     ...






> 1.0 .     .


!       !

----------


## ew1mm Gary

Serge A. Pasko :
*   ,    ,  ,          .*
,   " "     ,          .  :wink: 
,         ,  ,   . 
 - -    .
73!
EW1MM.

----------

UT6CW

----------


## RU9CA

ew1mm Gary :


> - ...
>     - -        :"  PA    #2"
>   ?


      ""       .    ...
,         -  .    .   ,    .
   /   -     - , /    :Crazy:   -    (  )   .

----------

> ... .
>  ,             , 
>        ...


 ,  !
 51-1.    -50...   .  ,   -922( ).     (- 30, - 40  OUT)...  .  ""  .

----------


## Set-up

> ,       -511,    .      .  
> 73!!


! -      :Smile:

----------


## RV3LE

> , ..     .
> 
>  ,        .


      .      " ".    ,       .  ?    -  -7,       (    !)   ,       -     .    -     ! ĸ  ..    :   -   -  ...

----------

**  .     :Very Happy:      .
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=45327

----------


## ra3afn

> . 
>        7,   15? 
>    .


           .   -81.
    -9.    75.     .       SSB.     .  -75.

----------

UT6CW

----------


## .

,          ,    .     !  :Wink:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> RA0JV
> 
>    .....
> 
> 
>   ,      , , ?
>      -  -  ,         ,  !:


   ,        ?
     , ,  ,    -  .

_, ?_
  -43, -78, -84, -35 ?
      .
 91.     -35 - !
   .
 80.            -7 (-35),      ,  UA6LMT (. ),    ** .
,   20       .,     ,       QSO   .

 ""    .
   - ""      .
  ,        -   .
  ?  .      ?
    .     ?
  ,   -.
73!

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> , ,  ,    -  .


   .   .     ,   641  , .

----------


## RU9CA

> ... ,      ,  ,  ,        .      ?


      ,     .

----------


## RU9CA

> ,   ,    ,    ?


     ,  : 


> 1/8  ???


    .



> ,  , ,     ?     200 ,     1 ?     ,  .       ,      100 ?             ,   100, 200, 400  .. ?   ,   ,     .


  .    100  -     ,       100 ???       100  10 ???
  ? 
[/quote]

----------


## ve3kf

> 100  10 ???


           5     1 ?     .

----------


## ve3kf

> ?


 33       ,      200 .   .           33.




> ,      ,  100-200


         ?      ?      1           200 ,     ,               ,      .    ?

----------


## ve3kf

,  ,     .              .   :Laughing:

----------


## rv4lk

LC. ,       .    , 600 .
, RV4LK

----------

- .       .  -140   (  .)        .          .   ( 2300-2400.)   -74 1.5.  -43.    .     ()  1    . (2300 0.8  0.6 =1100.   )   .    . (    .  )   900.  3.9  3.0 . 25%  .(   .)

----------


## EW1SW

** :




> -140   (  .)       .          .


.    (.   ),     RV4LK.            ,          .        .




> .   .


      .       ,    ""      .




> -641  80      4 .    .


  ,  , -  ...

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> .


        ,       .

----------


## EW1SW

** :




> .


 ?!
     - 1340 (),   1340  1,41 = 1890 .    : 1890  2 = 3780 (DC).      50  - 3600  ;   0,8  - 3200 .
  ,      .  ,,  ,      (0,71 )      0,8 .
          990  (!),   2130  AC   ,     (.  ).   /      -    ...



> .7+0.7


 .    ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 80, 280, 43, 35- 15.


    15.  - 15-**.

----------

!!!
              ???

----------


## sr-71

> :
> I = 1,77*^1/2 F*C*P/1000, , ,  -    1,77         ,   
>    ,        .      1000......
>  ,   28 ,    2000 ,       150 .
>       I = 1,77*^1/2 28*2000*150/1000 = 2,9.
> , RV4LK
> P.S.       ,  ,    .


=
  .
_________________
   .

----------


## sr-71

> .... ...28 ,   ....2000 ....
> .....      150 ...
> I = ......= 2,9..


=
   I. = (/)^0,5 = (150 * 2 *  * 28^6 * 2000^-12)^0,5 =  7,3 .

----------


## rv4lk

,          ()  - .        ,     .    .       .      .
, RV4LK

----------

> !


, .   . 
  - . ,    15-1,    -    .     .          .      , , - ,   -  . ,  ,    - .  -13  150 .        .  ( )  -13.     . ,    ,       ** ,    4700  (3300 )    200...250 . 
    . ,        15-1,     .  ,  ...
  -  ,    ,     -3. ,    ( )   150 (-13).
      ( .)     . ,   -     -3.     15-1.    .    -3 4700 - 5, 3300 - 10.

P.S.   -            .      .   . 
,      ...   :Very Happy:

----------

-1 .   -         .    .          .

  .       .    .      .             - 15 - .  .        .100%   .          .   .               .

----------

> ,


      .
** ** .  .        - ** ,   *, * . 
,        ,      **.  ,  



> ,        , ,    ,     .





> ,    .





> ?

----------

> 1-1 -    .   
>  .  1-1           -43.


  ,      -3 (-78   ) 1-1          Brake-In.
        (3 )   50 ,    ...

----------


## rv4lk

To UA9AM
!      90000 !  90. ,        154 ?  "" ( , ) .    (, ,    ,    ).      ,    :     ,      ()  -.       ,  ,       ,    .       .  ,           . =U*U/r() = I*I*r. 
, RV4LK
P.S.      - 3  ,   15- ,  1,5...2 ,     .    -3  ,      15-1.   ,   15-1,   -3.   ,    -3   (   !)       15-1   .         ,   .

----------


## RK4CI

> .    .  .


  ,                43        .        ,    10    .    .    43  40 /,       2  (  600   )      50  (2000/40).       100 (50*2).  25   .   81   8/    250  (2000 / 8/).  500      .   125 .   81    .      ..   .        30.        .        71      100 .         .           .

----------


## UA9OC

-         .               .       ( ) ,   S,  S-   mA/V.  ,          - ,      5 mA/V        .
-74 - . 
 UA9OC

----------


## rv4lk

.  IMD3 = -30      . ,    ,  , ,  IMD3 = -27 .  IMD3 = -30      ,    .         -     . ,  ,         ,       .        ,        .
, RV4LK

----------


## RK4CI

> IMD3 = -30      .


 , .  -30             .                   .   -30   200-500 . -33-35    500-1000 .          -35-40 .          . 
                  .              ,      .               .  ,        .  .        ,        .            .

----------


## RW4NH

!
            -74  .   .58   10-41.
 73

----------


## rv4lk

To RU9CA
   ,     .       .     ,     .

   -140:
   (      )     ,    ,         .          - .  -140    30.    2200 ,     1,9   38 . ,  1,9       ,   38  2 = 76 . 
:     30    -140    4700  (15-, 10 , 50 ).
, RV4LK
P.S. ,          -140.
P.P.S.          ,          .

----------


## rv4lk

HFuser
  , - ,  .        .  ,    ,      .
, RV4LK

----------


## R3DZ

15-1  2,
,  ,  .
http://www.anion.ru/
  .

----------


## ve3kf

> .        3 .       .     ,       .


 ,       .        -  .     .       ,   .  ,     .      .

----------


## rv4lk

To RU9CA
   ,          -  PL-.    , ,    .  .     .
        , .     ,  ,     .     .     ,      = 2000 ,     ,      3000 ,   . 
, RV4LK
P.S.    ,     ,   ,    ,     .    .      .

----------


## rv4lk

RFsim-99 SP-    .
  ,     .   
Ls = 2L-,     10 .  20 ,  ,    .   Ls  ,   Ls     .
, RV4LK

----------


## RU9CA

,  .  -  : http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=20134
 :Crazy:

----------


## rv4lk

To sr-71
          .     .              .              -   . ,    UA9AM,     ,    ,    .     .    ,  -  -     . , S -      ,       :     ,     .    - . , .
, RV4LK

----------


## rv4lk

To sr-71
        .                  .      ( ,      3/2004 . 20...21)     :
 S- / - = 1 + 1,5Ls/L-. 
 Ls/L-. = 2,        4 ,  12 .   ,   ,  10 .   .  .
, RV4LK
P.S.       ,     : ,, , , 1/2.
P.P.S. !   : "  "         .  ,     , .   .

----------


## rv4lk

To sr-71
   Cs   ,           -.   Cs         S-,     -.    S-  ,   Ls  Cs.  (S-)            .  S-       .         S-   ,       ,     .   ,   ,  - .  , , S-,        .   -     XL = R,    ,    ""    .  -140  S-     ,      ,     .
, RV4LK

----------


## RU9CA

redd -  ,  ((((
   .

----------


## redd



----------


## RK4CI

, .      .     .     .   ,  .

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,  ?     / 30-40%


      . 
   ,   ,        .
30-40 %        .
      ,  ,  -      .      .

----------


## RV3LE

> .


  ,        . -     ,   .                . ,     -71      60%  .   ,      .      .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

-   ...     .

----------


## dl4tnr

> To: dl4tnr
>    , ,   .

----------


## dl4tnr

.   .
       .

http://www.uu9jj.com/content/view/23/34/

----------


## dl4tnr

,        .

----------


## vaay

-
 -- 33-22-52.     ,
 ,   .

           ,
 .

          2 
       .

        .

       . 
    .

       .    

.

 ?    ?    ?

PS  ,   "".

----------

,    509  519   ,519   45     . 519   . .  508 (       ) 5583  ,   .        509 519,     45,   1.

----------


## ew1ba

> ?    .   ""


18-180.
.

----------


## RU9CA

-       !
     -   ,           1 .
   ,    )))

----------


## tournai

> 18-180?    .
>    , 
>    .  
>  500 .


       ...
     .    2-3  .
18-180,   8-150      ,      .
       4...4,3         1-2     .
               74.

----------


## RA1WU

,

 :Smile: 
 :Smile: 

   !

----------


## VA6AM

> ,  ? 
>   .
>   10- ...    ...
>    6- ...


   ...
      .
   3 .
 10      .  .

----------


## VA6AM

> ! -   :   ,    .   ,          1,5-2 ?
>   .  YAESU FT-950,   .     13,8 ,      100    13 .     15 .
>   FT-857, 100 .    ,  16 .
>   .    13,8 .   12,3 .
> 
> 73!


 
 -      .
  ,       .

----------

.
 62   ,   252  :Very Happy:

----------


## R3EZ

> 


 ,        .       16     .        .     ,    4 . ,     2-2,5.    5 .   .  ,          .          RDXC2010,     mini jack 3.5         ,      60  -     .    ,   .    .

----------

!!!!
     !!!
    .

----------

,  ,         "- ".
    ,    .
       80,        ?
      ?
  ,   .
"-  "   .          .
   2   -4       2,5     1,5.
      .
   7,5 .
     2  ,   ,   ,   .

----------

-.               1.  3 .   6 .        .               .
   .  400  800      150.    30 50 .          .       10  .
"  "    .    .    .
   ."     "
     .

----------


## RK4CI

. 6    ,           - .     .   .           .          30-50 .        .    81,   71  .    .    - ,    -  .     572  .      81   .

----------


## redd

......
  ,    ((((((

----------


## redd

-34

----------


## LY1SD

> .      800-1000    30              .....


 ,     .      .   -       ,      Q .



> ??     ,  . 
>  : i  ...  .         . ...


,   ,    ""   .  - ?    .




> ,   ?


 .  ,        .    -    .

----------


## DON1

Alex,          -  .      .     - ,  .
ci ,       (),     () .     .
     .     (          2  ).       .    29  .

----------


## RK4CI

> (          2  ).


     .      ?       .     ,     .       .        ,     .




> 29  .


    .          ,   .       ,     ,    ,   ?

----------


## UA3MCH

> Q       ,       -.    .   ,    .


", , , ..."   ... :Razz:  
,   - ,     "" !      .     ,  -,     ( -  ).   ,

----------


## DON1

.....   ......  i,            ?
     ? (   )
       ,     ""  :Smile:  .            .
        .   ,         (   )         .
,       ,     .

----------


## RW6BA

> *RW6BA*     1 ?  5-6,         1?!      ""?  ""  5 (!!!) ?    . ,   .


   -.       ?   .     4-5       0.3 .    - .         .     150    =1.7.   60%  1.      .    .     .      .

*  15 ():*

  ,         . :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  ,

----------


## RW6BA

QRPP

*  27 ():*

     .            .  .      .   ""   . -      .         .       81 (     )   ,      .     50    .  81      .           ,  21  28  .     . 20-800 , 15-750, 10-500-550  (  )  2400   .          81.          .  :-        . .              .

----------


## R4IMM

> QRPP
> 
> *  27 ():*
> 
>      .            .  .      .   ""   . -      .         .      81 (     )   ,      .     50    .  81      .           ,  21  28  .     . 20-800 , 15-750, 10-500-550  (  )  2400   .          81.          .  :-        . .              .


,  50      .      50?

----------


## R4IMM

tu RW6BA,    ,     50.      50   19.       15  ,  10    50 .  .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> . ..      50 (+/-) .


          .             ,    .    -50   ,   .



> -   50 .


 :Crazy:

----------


## UV5EVY

?      ?         .    .

----------


## 240

> : - ,   5555 ,  290 ,  5525 ,   50 ,     .   (  ) 1,53,55  375 ,        .  1875  1,25 .  ..   0,95 -.


       380 ,  -. .  ,RX6LAO.

----------


## ua4dt

,      ,  ....

----------


## UV5EVY

> 380 ,  -. .  ,RX6LAO.


 ,      0,95 ???        "  220 " ?.

----------


## 240

> ,      0,95 ???        "  220 " ?.


  ,  ,          .            CI,  .       .       .  -   . RX6LAO.

----------


## LY1SD

> .-         ,    ,     ?   .


  ,       - .       ,      .
 , :
*" *  -       ,   , ,        *"*.
        .     ( )       , ,   .
, **  -      ** .

----------


## ,

> , !
>   ,       -   .    -   ,    ,    ,   -     ,    ,      .


        , .  :Sad: 
      ,    .       ,        . ::::

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> -


   ?!  ,     ,   . ,   . :Smile: 
      ,  .

----------


## ua3urs

> ...      ,    .


    !   43,      .   ,          ,   - .

----------


## CHACK

> ,      .      ,    .


         , ..          ""  .
           "  ".

  -      ,   -74      5-10 .

----------


## ,RA3DNC

> *,RA3DNC*,
> 
>      ?    35,  ,   D209785-02 :180.,  1550.     6070 ....    ()  .    .          ..              ( ,  .) 
> 73!


  ,     .   84-  250.,  180.,  ,  .            .  -  .

----------


## DL2BDA

Ȗ11    18002000.    .  250300.     500 .  ..           2600.  ,   ?

----------


## UA9AU

-   35       .     ?

----------


## UA9AU

[QUOTE=sr-71;568826],   ,     ,    ...  :Smile: [

, ,   ,           .
        ?     ,        TRX-PA,       .

*  9 ():
* DL2BDA:
   R- 2200   2 .  2000   1.8.    0.5.

----------


## ur5ffc

> -   35       .


   .




> ?


   ?        .    .

----------


## RK4CI

.   30 , 26 .   -204 ...

----------


## RK4CI

> :
> R = Ua.() / Ia ( 1),   Roe = 1750 / 0,585  =     3000 .


   ,  ,    .         ,     .



> 1240          1 = 2826    5643 .


   .     .   ""   82 ,   7,05 ,  275 .   1240 ,    4,5       .       1240 ,  ,  ,   5560 ...  ,        .    ,      .        



> ,  R =3000  (   )   2000     1  = 2000  / 3000  = 0,666 A,     - . = 0,5 * 2000 * 0,666 = 666 .


        .   2000   ,    ,     .  ,  3000  ,   2800 .   ,     ,   3000 ,      .     1,3 .    ,    ,   ,  0,5,      ...

----------


## RK4CI

> 1750      100%.


    .   .    ,     ,    .      1,  6,5 .         ,      "  L",   4,57 .       ?       ?      ...



> ,    .





> ,      ,         .


    .    .    .   .    ,     .  , ,     ,     ,       .
  , ,   .    ""  ,          ,  .   ,  .     . ,     ,    ,     ""?      ,   ?



> 


  .         .   ...

----------


## sr-71

> 2094    . 0,5.


   2094  - 0,5.    2094.

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> 1- .
>   ""  ,      .
>      -  ?
>   .   
> 
>   .   .      0,5.
> =
>   ......  2 * 2 = 4.  .


 
         (  ).         . .    0,7  Up.    U = 1  U = 0,7         U = 0,7   R = 1         ... 




> .     ,    . 
> 
>       .


   ? ?        0,5 (  0,5?)?  ?     6,4   4,6 ? 
  ,      ...  ....

     .    .    ,     ..       ...
          I .    "    -  "   ...

73! 
 :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## DL2BDA

*RZ4HX*,
100%!
  !

----------

> ,    ,       ?


 *  ...... * *    ?* :Smile:

----------


## US7AW Mihail

RK4CI         U.  U..  ...
         ...




> ...  ,   ,     .    .     .     ,   ,


         "        -81"  (   EX8A)....

*  42 ():*

http://www.cqham.ru/R140.htm
  : -    ,      ""   ,  74  91,   ,      - 81,    -"",    ,   ,   

    10...15  ,      81    SSB :::: ,   ,     . ,  ,    

http://www.cqham.ru/pa_gu81.htm
http://news.cqham.ru/articles/discuss_show.phtml?id=602
http://www.cqham.ru/582.htm
http://www.cqham.ru/583.htm

        ""  EX8A
http://www.ua1cbm.ru/index.php?option=com  _frontpage&Itemid=1
   ,  , Hi Fi ::::  ::::  ::::  Contester contester ( 2 -81)...

----------


## RK4CI

> -      ,       ,             . ,  " " ()
> 3.      ,   ,      600      .       15,   (     ,    ).
>   .


        ,    ,    600 ,  ,  ""  .   1200 ,  . ,        , ,     600 .      ,   ,   ""  .     , ,          ,  2000   .   ""      2000.       ,    ...



> ,      99,9%


 81    .   71.  ,      , .     900 .   ,   ,      800 ,  .       1,2 .  2,2   .  ,         1,4 .   .        ...  ,         ,       ,      .    ,      ,  , ,     .



> "        -81" (   EX8A)....


       ,   ,    .      .      .        ,     ...  ,   .   ,      ,    ,  ,    ,   ,    ,     ,    ,    ...      "". 
  ,   ,  ,     , ,  .  ,  ,   .         ,   ,    .  ,   .  ,    ,   ,  .         ,      ,       .  ,   , -      .    ,       ,   ,   ,   .        .    ,       . ,     ,     .     .

----------


## RK4CI

> 4-  71         .


 .    28  ""   .      ...

----------


## BEAR

*Romas LY3CU*,  10 ?       5,    ...

----------


## LY1SD

> ,    .
>       -  ,      ,       .....


    ,         5     .   5 ,   .   ,    .

----------


## BEAR

*Romas LY3CU*,                 10-40,   !

----------


## Alex 1

> ...


    ..

----------


## Alex 1

> -               ?


 1,5  ,    .   3    ,      .

----------


## R3DZ

,     ,   ,

----------


## ,RA3DNC

> .
> ,  ,  ,   ,   -74-.     .   .
>  .


  ?     made in Ukraine.

----------


## oldoha

> ,  .      .


 , - .





			UN7RX:
		

			        . .

----------


## ,RA3DNC

> ,    !      ,     !
> 
> *  8 ():*
> 
>     -74.


       -     :Sad:

----------


## RA4PIT

> -


  ,       ,     !     -84    ,  ,   !             (     ""),       +   (  )    . .

*  8 ():*




> ,          , .             .


     ,  ! ,  ,   ...

----------


## Mishell

> Mishell,       .   .


     Lemo,  ,  !

----------


## LY1SD

> ?  -         ,    .      ,      ,        , *   ?*


     10   ,     20       ,   ,    .          .  ,    OFC    .   ,  .        (),       U   ,      .

----------


## DL2BDA

,   ...

      ,   .
 :             .
   (  )     4,         .  0       . 100 .     ...     (920)        3.       0     .
1).      (        ..)   ,..    -22,5    ,  -3  0.       (? ...)
  ,  .
2).    ( ..)    6080 .          100  (       .100)       6080 ... ?

   ,     , (   ..)
1.    (?)
1.  ,          ,(  5080)    100      .
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

-     -81     -140  *EW1BA.
*  -  .

----------


## LY1SD

> -     -81     -140  EW1BA.
>   -  .


-61 (P =190)   -81 -   .   -61-, ,  .

----------

> . 7.060.


 ....    ! ::::

----------


## UA3GUX

> ?       .
>       ,      ,  .
>   ,  ,         , 
>      -   20-.


 NO COMMENTS

----------

!

----------


## UA5O

> ,        ,   .      ,  .    ,   ,    ,       . ,      ,    .      .      ,   .      .     .      . ...


      . ::::       .    .

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

> .      .    .


 ,   "" ,    ,  ,     .   "" , .    ,  ,    .       "",  : ,   .  -   , ,  (- -  ),  , , -,   ,   .   ,    ( ),  ...    ,   ,   "   ",    ...        ,   ,  ,     ...  ,  " " -    . ,  ,  "  ,    ".  !

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

> 3-81.


  , 633  !


    -71, ​​, . :Wink:

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

*ew1mm Gary*,  !      UA9AM.

----------


## UA5O

> .    30% .          2  .       6. ? .   2400    3000-3100     1.5 ?      . ?     500 .        -          . -      .


 .3000      ,  1.5 , .        ,     .

----------


## UA3LM

> ,    3- -81  UA9AM:http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=871&page=198*#1978*


   .    28  .     71   645  .  .    380   50.2550     1600!!!  28!!! , ?  .

----------


## UA3LM

> - ...      .,    -81      +950 ,      .     .


 http://www.dc9dz.de/en/6pack.html               430*430*90

----------


## ew1mm Gary

.

----------


## sr-71

> 13


   .      1- ().
  ,       .  .

----------


## RN6L

> 18  ?


 -   ...

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

:Wink: 
    .   UA9AM,  ,        !!
 :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## LY1SD

.   ( )        .            .

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

*ua3lnk*,  !,    ,     -3   -78.,    .
   ,   ,       3400 .  ,    - , ,    RX ,  ,    TX ,  ,     ,     ,   ,  . ::confused:: 

     !!!   ,   !

----------


## UA3LM

> *ua3lnk*,  !,    ,     -3   -78.,


 !       !!!     78 .

----------

> !!! , 
>      1000 $


   ()        . .   Ը.

----------

> M,  NORMALNO DOLBIT

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

> FT 2000 !!!           3640 !        )))))))


 !  ,    Ը ,     :Very Happy:  ??     10   :Super:  :Very Happy:     ,    -78 ! :Laughing:

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

*ua3lnk*,   !    3-81    .,    .

----------


## Alex UT4EK

!
     -81.   ,  ,       ,   - ,   -  .   -      . ,   ,      ,     .     ,         -     .  -        -              . , -  -  .      6  -202,    6800500.   ,   ,  ,   ,        .    . Ua = 3000 - 3600       . U  = 1000,   -     25.   ,   ,   .    -3 2200   12.       50 ,      -5 ().   ,     4-             15-1.     , ..       .     -      10   100  (..     ).        .       -     3000       .               160  80 ,      ...   ?   -  ?       .

----------


## sr-71

UT4EK,    .
  ,    () .
      ,
   .
   (1000   .     1- ).
    ...
      ?

----------


## sr-71

> , ,


       .

----------


## sr-71

.
    .

 .       
    (  .).
     2 *  / 250 > 24 
 ,   .     ?

----------


## UA5O

> ,            3  .     ,   .


 ,  ,  .    ? . ,    . :::: 




> ,   -   OM POWER  15.


    .   20 .  .

*  12 ():*

     ,     . ,        ,    ,      .       , 15.   .   ,     .  .......?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

-.
 ,   4 . -72   -35,  /    , 
   2-13  .
,      1   28 ?
   "  "        , 
        5 .  :::: 
        ...

,         -3     15    ?
 ,     ,     .

,  -3,  ,  ,      , 
      ,   -3   .
      - ,     .
,     ,   -   , ,          .

----------

UA3LM

----------


## UA5O

,  .   2   2200  ,   15,   28       1 ,   .    .      . ::::       ,      . ::::

----------

R3MM

----------


## ex8ai

140 - 30 -      , ,         .    15     -3
      15 -        :Razz:          ,     :Super:  :Razz: 
            ,        2400 -   15-2  3000  45      .       2200    10 .     ,  .

----------


## 240

> 3000  30.   .


    .        ,      .        ,   ,         .       20 .

----------


## UA3GUX

> 5       ,    - 9 .


   ?

----------


## Vic_599

2 
<    .
       -3.      "    ">

- "":  ,   ,  . 

<   ,    ,      -71  -81.>
-   .         ,    ,             ,    -71  -81.           .

<         , "" -   .    .>
-   ""      ,           ,   -,       .    .

<   "     ".>
     .
    2-71 3000. 1. "     ".
  0.6.    60%     1.(  )
     - 3000.  
             .>

-        .     .   ,    ,    ,     ,    ? 

<-        -     .>
-       .               20      .             50-60 .    ,       . 

<    -   .
          ..    ....>

-      40-   .       -.        .  ,        .      - ,      . 
          10 ,          DX.            125 ,       ,     .. ,    .      .  

.[/QUOTE]

----------


## ur5ffc

> ?


  : P~*Roe/XC1
 : P~*η*Rl/XC2
 : P~*XCs*Q/Xl

- .

----------


## UA5O

> 5       ,    - 9 .


,    ,  500   .     ,         .    ..  , .      .  2  1000    , .   ,  ,  .    .         .      .   ,   .        . ,    .

----------


## UA5O

> ,   .


    2 . ,  .    . ::::  :!:

----------


## UA5O

> ,       .


 .    .    .   ,   ,   15 .       100%. .

----------

.     .
     ,     .   .       ,  .   15 .     ,   .     ,        .   .  , ,  30    .   ,   ,   20.     .   -40.     ,  ,   .  -   (   ).
  ""  .  ,       .  .     .        2.    -.         .
  .       15-.   ,  .       . -    ,        .   .       ?
  ,  .    .  ,  .   ? :::: 
   30      , "  ".
   ,  271 ..       1-   .  330. 332  333.    .                 "".
-  ,     .
    ,              "" ,     .         .     .
    " "    .         .    . *      ,        ,        .*      ,"   "?
       -    .
       .      .

----------


## UA3GUX

> ,     ,   . ?


  " EW1MM" ,   ,      ???      ,        ,        ?

----------


## LY1SD

> ,      ???


   .   -3     .   ,  -3           -   ,     -  C1.    :



> -  .
>         (     ) -3 470 12.  -  100...





> ,    , .      ,     ,   .    ,         .     .     ,   .


*UA5O*,  .   -  -   .

----------


## UA3GUX

> ,   ?
>    ?


   " "( ).



> :


  ,   ,             .

----------


## UA3MCH

> .    ,    .        
> ?


 ,          .          ,          -       , ..   ,       .   ( ),             :   (  , ,    ),   :    ,    (   )...,    ,  ,      , , : "  ,    ?"     ...  ... :::: 




> -90? 
> ....................  ....
>           ?     ?               ?


  -90,   -1       .. :Crazy: 
  ,     ,    (   -  )

, Milldi,      ,      ...
    3.   ...  -  ,  - ...   . :Super: 

   ...   ...
 73!  '  15'   ... :!:

----------



----------

LY1SD

----------


## R3MM

> R3MM,         QRZ


    UA3MCH  ,          .       .   :Razz:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> , , ...,    , 99%  ,     ,       . 
>    ()
>        ,   ... 
> 
> ,  ...
> 
>   ,   ,  ,        ,  ,         ,    ?
> 
>  ... 
> ...


    ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ,          .          ,          -       , ..   ,      .   ( ),            :   (  , ,    ),   :    ,    (   )...,    ,  ,      , , : "  ,    ?"     ...  ...
> 
> 
>   -90,   -1       ..
>   ,     ,    (   -  )
> 
> , Milldi,      ,      ...
>     3.   ...  -  ,  - ...  .
> 
> ...


     .
        (     ), 
        . 
    ,  ?

----------


## LY1SD

> .


*Milldi*,       .    ,   -    ,    ... :Smile: 




> ,    ,


*UA3MCH*, ,     .  ,   #3279     :



> (   ),


  ( !)     ! ?... ::::  ::::  ::::

----------


## LY1SD

> .


    .

----------

*LY1SD*,  .  ,    -2.   -3.   .    .   .      ? -     55.    .    50   .
.   ,   . EW1MM            .       ,    .
         .
         . :::: 
    !

----------


## Milldi

> ,    .


   ,      ,                  ,         ,               .




> -4  -123  .


  ,     ,                  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> EW1MM            .


   .
 MFJ ,     ,    
   ,     75   50 ?  :Smile: 
  LDG       .
Ÿ* 1000* **  -1000PRO   600$.
     .
     , .. 1000    SSB.

Power rating HF (1.8 to 30 MHz):1000 Watts Single Side Band
750 Watts CW
500 Watts Digital (RTTY, Packet, etc.)

   100   LDG   Z100 - c   100   .
   /mm   .  ::::

----------

*LY1SD*,  .  - .-   -.
     , .  -   ""    "" .

----------


## CHACK

> ,


     , 10      .




> ,    ))


    ....))

----------


## Georgij

> - .
>   4-107   7-16  7-26      .
>   3300  2200   -3  15-.  -0.25 1.5. ( 1.496)
>     -3 3300.     .


   ,    "" -3... :Smile:    ,  3   ,1968,1975  1983...      15-4,15-2  ...   2200 . 1-30 .    12       3  10,28  50 .    50  ,  24,5 ,  ,      50 .    ...     ...   ! :Smile: 

 -3        17      14,5    50 
                            15,5    15      28 
            16       16      10 
15-4           17       13,5     50 
                           16       15      28 
                            17       15      10 
                 17       14      50 
                            16       14      28 
                            17       15      10 
15-2       17       14       50 
                            16       15       28 
            17       15       10 
  145  ,     ... :Smile:     1      ... :Smile:   ,   ....

----------


## R3MM

> -   , .


,          .  :Razz: 



> ,  ,  ,  .    ,              .


   .            ,               (!!!!)       .  ,      ,  -3                .    , ?



> ,    ,         .


     tg .  15-        -3   ,        "      ",  tg   15-  10    ,        (!!!)           .   ..  . 19  124,                .  :Razz: 

,     ,      ,            . 
 -3      - ,      ,   -          .    ,        ,          .
   -3       ,                   1      (    ),       .




> 1      ...  ,   ....


,         28  50 ,    .

----------


## LY1SD

> -3      - ,      ,   -          .


     ,   ,     -3 470 12    100.



> -3       ,                   1      (    ),           .


   ,    -     ,   -3.



> .


   .   ,   .     ,     -* "   ", 3 .*       ,   ,   . 




> ,     ,


 ,      .  .

----------


## LY1SD

> , , ,   .   ,   .


  ,     , -3  .    "" ,   ?




> 5  ,       ?


   ,     ""  "" - ,   -2, 3 tg    1,   - -   1?    -  1000 .. :::: .
   ,          .




> 


     ,  -3    .    ? ,   -3,         -.

----------


## RVMS

> - (    , hi!)          .  ,    ,    .


  .
    2-1     -.
    !

        -5.      .
  2    -5  ?
   ))

----------

Milldi

----------

RVMS

----------


## RVMS

> ,        (  -847     ),         .


    .
   -    .
      ,       140.

----------


## UA3GUX

> .
>    -    .
>       ,       140.


    , .     .

----------


## Milldi

> , --... /-      ..


        /?

----------

> ?  , ...!


       ?  :Smile:

----------


## LY1SD

> !!!


   ,   .      .        .      .



> ,       ,           .


     ,         .



> 


         .    ,   ,        ,   .




> !  "  "            . ** .


  ... ::::     ,     ...  ... :    :  :Laughing:  ::bad::  ::::  :Crazy:

----------


## CHACK

> .


 .      . 
       .

         -10

----------


## UA3GUX

> ,      ,    ,            ,   ,


       ,   .,      ,      ,-      :Sad:

----------


## CHACK

> -     .


  ""          ....

        (      ),         ,          ....

----------


## CHACK

> ,       ?   ,     ...
>   -?...


  . 
..        . .         ::::

----------


## RVMS

> -43,        ,    .
>      -43,     ,   -81.
>   ,     -35,     2-71.
>       .


    43     -140.
  81 ,  35.
   .    81   . 
      ))

----------


## RVMS

.
       (  ) ,
          ?
 :  :

----------

Milldi,

----------


## ew1mm Gary

*: RV3MS
*   .  ,      .
-  .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ?    35     ,     ,      ?  ,  .    ,  .


    ().
       ,     .




> -40 .     ,     ,    ,  -30,   , ?   .      ,  ,    ...       .        .  , ,      .    ,  ...


  .    .
  40     .
   ,      ,   .




> , .    72,     .      ,  ....


      ,     .  :::: 




> ,     ?


   ,    .
     .
          ?
       ?
   ?
 ,  .
 .




> ,    .


    ?    .
 ,      4-71,     4-72,   , ?  :::: 
     ? 
    ,            .,      .

   :"   ?"
!    !
     2-71.
    ,       .

  ?
 , ,     ,    ,        .
 .    .
     .

-71   ,     ,  ,       -72, 
  ,  -72     ,   -71   ,    .
  ,        ???
     CQHam c.
    .     ,   ,    .  :::: 
   .
      .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,                 ,        .


  ,      .     ,        ,   .   ,          ,     .  ,        .   ,     .     ,    .   ,      ,    ,    ...

----------


## UA3MCH

> ....................  ....................
>               .


-   ,    ()      .        ""...  ,    .




> ....................  .................
>    -   ,      ,


      ,      () , ,   !



> -                   ,      5     .   5   + 5   = .


     !!!
      ...



> ,  ,     ,    .         .  ,    ,    -   .






> ....................  ...............
>          .  .           2  (.   307, 102  .).          10    2,5 - 3 , 
> ....................


... :Razz:  , ,    1982. ,    307  U..=2.  ,  ,     .      U=5  U.< 3.
  ,    ,       - ?          ...  ,     ,     ""  ,       ... (,      "" )




        ...
1.   -       LED   .



> 


   :

     .     :
        )   U.>Umax  Umax => (1...5) U.; 
        )   I. << I.led 
:



         ,          .
               U.




> 


   :
                2      
:
                ...(   ,   
          ,  .  U.>2...5.  307... 102... )


,  , ,   ... :Crazy: 
,        ...
  !  :::: 
LED    ,   ,   , .. LED  ()   .  !!!
,        .
   LED ,   ,     .  .  -,  ,   ,       ,           . ,   ""    - ,     .
*ZLK* ( , ..   ) ,       ,    .   ,    -  (  ,    ...). , ,      ...





   "".......   -   ...

** ( ):




> ,   -10   ,          1100.
>  ,      ,     -140 . 
> ,    , , 
> ================== 
> ....................  .....      ,      ,       .
> ==================
>  , , ...





> ,   ,      .           .
> ....................  ..........
>             ( , , , )      ,        .





> *shaman507*,
>          ,                          .
>                      (    ),            ,            .


* :*



> ....................  .......
>      140         *       -71   -10*.





> ....................  ..
>    -71    -64  -10      .
> ....................  ......
>   -    -71.





> .                ""      .    160              .





> ....................  ...
>       -49        .


-, !  ?
- ,  ..  ?
-    ,  ,   ...
-, !  ...  !
- , .  !,   ,     !   ...

----------

DL8SP, LY1SD

----------


## LY1SD

> ,  *      -10*.


 ... ::::  :::: 



> shaman507,   -49      , *.* ** .


 ,   ** .. ::::  ::::  :::: .

----------


## UB3RBU

> 


       140.

----------



----------

*ew1mm Gary*,      ,     .    ,  .     30-40  .    10.  150    .    . -33  .   .         .     -49 ,-9 ,-10.    .          .    20  ,     .    ,    .

----------

*LY1SD*,   .  ,     .       ,           .
          .   .  .

----------


## RVMS

)) 
 ::::

----------


## UA5O

.        .,   . :::: 
   ,       ,  .   10,  100  ..   ,    .     .

----------

ew1mm Gary

----------


## R3MM

> 15   300


 "",     15 - 30 ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ))


   .
  ,      -.
    ,             .
     -,     .
      - -      ,   !
   ,  .
!
73!

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## UA5O

.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> , ,-    ,         .


!        .  :::: 
             .
  - !
      ,  ,    .
              .
 ,      8           ,     .




> ,  30           -


    .
,    ,    ,         .

        ,          ,             - ,    ( ).
  : 1%    ( ,   .),  99%      ,        . 
,        ,    .

 ,      ?
*LY3SD - ,*        , 
 ,    -81      .
 ?     ? 
 .

            ,     ,
    -   . .
    30- .    28    ,     .

   .
         , 
**    ?
 ,  ,  .
     ,  ,    CHACK'a, 
      30-      -81.
   ?

----------


## UA1ANP

*,  !
 :*



> U.. +3200 ; 
> Uc2.. +950 ; 
> Uc1 -300 B (TX), -380  (RX); 
> I  . 70 ; 
> I. 550  600 ; 
> Ic1.. 0 ; 
> R 50 ; 
> R 50 ; 
>   3040 ; 
> ,      1 ,  28 .


********************  ********************  ********************  ********************  * 
*   :*

U.. +3050 ; 
Uc2.. +*680* ; 
I  . *120*; 
I. 0.7 ,   10  0.5-0.6    .
Ic1.. *5*   10 ,     0  2-3 ; 
R 50 ; 
R 50 ; 
*65* ; 
,      1 ,  28 .

    (     ),     .
     ,  ,    ...
     ?

----------


## ZLK

> ,          .   -78  , -43  .


 -81- 12 ,       ,        .      (  )       ()  .
            -140.  -    43-?

----------


## RV4HH

> 


         ,    -35 ,RE5XN  ,     --33 , -70

*  13 ():*




> ,      ?


 



> 30-      -81


   -35      2 -81 .          ,     ,            



> , 
>           ?
>   ,  ,

----------


## UA1ANP

> ?


  490     ϻ . 
 :Razz:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ? - ,  . ,   400  ...


    ,  ,  ,  200         .
      .

*RW6HM :
** ,  81-     300,     3.3 ,  600,-200,   -, -1.2  2800 -   15.
*     ?  , ,   ,     .

   - 1-1,2 ,       ?
    .

*  24 ():*




> , ,     .



  ?     ?
      300-400 ,    ,  500?
:     .

*   :
*


> ,            -  *200* ,    .





> ,   ,         500-700 . 
> ,       -  ,     .


-,    .
 -   ,      .

----------


## RW6HM

- ,  ,       ,  .    1.2    1 1 (-  )     (  ),,       ,,   .  ,      600  ,  ,   80-,      ( !).     ? ?  , -    ,  ""       ( -   ,) ,,   800-.

----------


## RW6HM

,    -    -34    9-  ,   .    800- (   -144),     48 - ,..   , -  ,      ,  1- QSO   5-    ...  ...  81-    -       ,     118-.,    .

----------



----------


## RW6HM

,   43-  ,81-      . .     ,  ,     UA0ZI (  ..... :Sad: )- .  34   1.8 -    TS790-  ...  ,,   , ,   ...

----------

ew1mm Gary

----------

Milldi, Voldemar,

----------


## RD9AF

*TO: 1-*  ,  ,        1  1   ,-  ,   ,  -         1000  800,   -  .  -61,    6,1  (   200- ) .........,  3000  200, 100  .

----------


## HAZ

> -        81.   . .


, .     -        ?         ,   ?

----------

HAZ, ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## UA3LM

81  3000      120   850.( )

----------

HAZ, ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## ew1mm Gary

**,     ,  ,  .

        .
  -   2-71 +2200 .
             .
    +2500 ,      ** .

 :    .
   2-72   ,    ,      
   ,      .
    .   ,   -    .
   .
    .    .
73!

----------


## UB3RBU

> -   2-71 +2200 .
>              .
>      +2500 ,       .


       2500 ?          2 V.     .

----------


## R3MM

> 2 V.


  ?  :Razz:

----------

LY1SD

----------


## ROMAS-LY3CU

> ?


  :::: 
  !
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=360

----------


## .

> ( )   ,  .
>    ,          4 ...


  , .        ,       .    .      . ,    -78    140.    .   3.5-4.   2. -78.    6-8.          .        ,      10. :Razz: 




> ,      "" YM1212PJB1,   -35   ....


  ,  -74.  -35  .

----------

54

----------


## 54

> ,  -74.  -35  .


...    ""...,   120 3/... ,   ....

----------

54

----------


## CHACK

> ,      "" YM1212PJB1,   -35   ....


        -74   ""   -       .
     ,

----------

54

----------

54

----------


## 4

> 803/.


        ,       .         .      ,    .    .

----------

54

----------


## 240

> .
> - , -  . ,  ,


,          ,   .      !     .

----------

